# Anyone signed up to Vodafone tarifa plana?



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

Aftenoon all.

I recently got a new 3G mobile on a vodafone contract. The deal they offer is 12 euros per month with unlimited internet access. (tarifa plana sin limites)

I was tinkering away happily, exploring all the apps and features when a friend of mine told me to watch out as he received a bill for 250 euros last month on an identical plan to mine. So I checked my balance and lo and behold I've spent 50 euros in under a week!

whoever I speak to at vodafone give me different explanations. One guy says when I check my balance it will show charges but these will be refunded at the end of the month. Another told me that only navigating the web is free and that anything else like google maps or syncronizing emails will incur extra charges?!?

Can anyone shed some light on this please?

Keith


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keiths said:


> Aftenoon all.
> 
> I recently got a new 3G mobile on a vodafone contract. The deal they offer is 12 euros per month with unlimited internet access. (tarifa plana sin limites)
> 
> ...



Apparently its something to do with 3G costing the money, not the internet access itself... I dont really understand, but my son seemed to, but he's just gone out!!!

Jo xxx


----------

